# New Accommodation!!



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Excited! It looks so nice ^.^

She's Chillaxing in her hay box in this photo!









After ages of planning I've finally finished it today. It gives her a much longer running length and more room for toys and playing! 
The cage is now 6ft x 2ft and has 4 levels, the top right floor is slightly smaller than the rest as it is half length so she has full stretch ability there. 
She's been in the garden all day today while me and my mam and dad finished the cage. 
When I put her back she loved it so I'm really happy with the outcome. She's got a lot more room now and she doesn't have that annoying short ramp that she couldn't use properly any more, she has lovely stairs and steps to each level ^.^ Love it so much!!!

Using the shelving was a great idea from someone on youtube, it's really allowed her a safe, big housing environment without being too big for my room!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thats great bet shes really happy. x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh wow! i love it 
bet shes really happy with it too


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks a lot ^.^

She seems to really like it ^.^ she was running around it and hopping in and out  the door wasn't open in the place it normally is so she was a little confused when she kept on running up to the closed door where she would normally enter and it was locked XD


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow that is amazing. Will your dad come and build me one?!!! I'm tired of my bunnies pouncing on me in the night! and would love something to shut them away in at night time but cant find anything suitable, that would be perfect.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh wow weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Looks a fantastic indoor set up! xx


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

purple_x said:


> Wow that is amazing. Will your dad come and build me one?!!! I'm tired of my bunnies pouncing on me in the night! and would love something to shut them away in at night time but cant find anything suitable, that would be perfect.


lol XD I think my dad's had enough XD hahaha, it was me bossing him about making the cage bigger XD expensive tho. It was just the one set of shelving but I felt it wasn't long enough since Rini is clumsy (the ramp i had to have in the small condo was dangerous for her) so I bought a second set of shelving and put them together.

The shelving is from bigdug or something from ebay, bout £60 for one, then the extras and wood adds up XD so its quite expensive but not compared to the price of pet shop cages and other cages that would give the same room (if that).

It is a really good idea and it gives them room without too much floor space in your room being taken up, and you can always leave it open through the day, gives them a choice of a stylish hide away


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have 1 of those shelving units already, I didn't realise it was made out of those! Just had a closer look at the pics so I see it now 
I think that's a fantastic use of the units and I may buy another one and have a go at building something like this myself.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I can't get over how well built it is! Your dad did a pretty amazing job

Thought about giving him a reward for his handy work? lol


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

purple_x said:


> I have 1 of those shelving units already, I didn't realise it was made out of those! Just had a closer look at the pics so I see it now
> 
> I think that's a fantastic use of the units and I may buy another one and have a go at building something like this myself.


Yeah its really easy to convert them for this use! You should give it a bash! I'm sure your bunny will love you for it lol 



$hAzZa said:


> I can't get over how well built it is! Your dad did a pretty amazing job
> 
> Thought about giving him a reward for his handy work? lol


He did a great job on the doors ^.^ I cut the majority of the holes in the chipboard (thats why they are all wonky) and made the wooden steps with carpet on. Clearly my dad is the better carpenter XD

Lol i'll reward him by paying for the next chinese we get  lmao XD


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

thats fantastic!! my OH would kill me if i did one though lol

tori


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

that looks fantastic! 

is it one of those metal shelving units, the type youd maybe have in a garage, but youve just built round the frame and cut holes in so the bun can access the differant levels?


either way its top drawer!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Jay-Nitro said:


> that looks fantastic!
> 
> is it one of those metal shelving units, the type youd maybe have in a garage, but youve just built round the frame and cut holes in so the bun can access the differant levels?
> 
> either way its top drawer!


Yes its two industrial metal shelving units like what you would use in a factory or garage lol. I've bolted them together, bolted some doors on, attached wire all the way around and cut holes into the chipboard. It makes a really good cage!


----------



## giraffeonastick (Jun 10, 2010)

This could be the answer to my eternal search for a replacement home for my bun. I'm just wondering how you bolted the doors on (and did you & your dad build the doors or did you buy them?) - and also wondered how you attached the wire. I've found a perfect shelving set for £65 on Ebay (150cm wide but 180cm high and 50cm deep - enough for my Nethie and I have the space in my lounge for it to go!).

Just need to work out how to fix doors and wire and I'd be away. Time to sit and work some plans out! 

Thanks for the brilliant idea!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

giraffeonastick said:


> This could be the answer to my eternal search for a replacement home for my bun. I'm just wondering how you bolted the doors on (and did you & your dad build the doors or did you buy them?) - and also wondered how you attached the wire. I've found a perfect shelving set for £65 on Ebay (150cm wide but 180cm high and 50cm deep - enough for my Nethie and I have the space in my lounge for it to go!).
> 
> Just need to work out how to fix doors and wire and I'd be away. Time to sit and work some plans out!
> 
> Thanks for the brilliant idea!


This is 60 deep but that should be ok for a tiny nethie, just gotta think about the holes and the items inside taking up space. But I think that will be fine.

The door frames were built by my dad. I attached the wire to the doors with an industrial staple gun and my dad (since the holes on the frame didn't line up with the holes on the hinges) drilled a hole into the frame and bolted the doors on with one nut and bolt, which is by far sturdy enough! Just need 2 hinges.

The wire on the frame was just attached with garden wire, I threaded the wire through two of the holes on the frame and then attached it to the wire grid by twisting the garden wire tight on the outside.










It is a great indoor set up as it doesn't take up too much room in your home so it can go anywhere, but it gives them ample space. 
I hope it goes well for you and you will have to post some pictures when you're done ^.^


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Fantastic idea! would love to do the same for my lot!  x


----------



## ScorpioD (Apr 23, 2011)

WOW That is amazing!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I'm glad you all approve! (I know rini does!)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That looks great  I always think homemade stuff is so much better 

*Heidi*


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> That looks great  I always think homemade stuff is so much better
> 
> *Heidi*


Well could you imagine buying this in a pet shop XD lmao XD pet shop indoor cages are just luxury litter trays


----------

